# Banded Cat Shark



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Just got it about 5 hours ago, took about 2 hours of acclimation process...with half tank water and half water it came with. Grabbed it, almost bit me and released it in the tank. It been hanging out in the same spot for a while. I turned off the lights. Fed the others. I'll post some pics tommorow and try to coax it to eat. Hopefully it will come out. Anybody ever had one of these before? Its about a foot long, foot and a quarter long.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Damn congrats man...how big is the tank that its in?


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

YEP I HAD 2. HATCHED THEM FROM EGGS TOO. JUST MAKE SURE TO FEED HIM GHOST SHRIMP, OR FROZEN SQUID. HE'LL EAT THAT!

ICEMAN!


----------

